
Students don’t know what’s best for their own learning - richardhod
https://theconversation.com/students-dont-know-whats-best-for-their-own-learning-33835
======
ordu
_> So it’s surprising to discover that students may be the worst people to ask
about the quality of education._

Is it really surprising? Or it is just a some kind of sarcasm?

~~~
richardhod
I think they mean this literally. Student evaluation is standard in higher
education, and so for many people who are very used to it even with all its
faults they may still have thought it had some utility

